# 10 eggs 0% fertilisiation



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I was wondering if someone has some experience with this situation. Just finished a round of IVF and was delighted with getting 10 eggs...unfortunately none fertilised.   My previous cycle which resulted in my DD, I had 70% fetilisation...I used the same donor again this time. Everything points to my old eggs being the problem but I was also on different drugs this time- 225 gonal f where I was on 225 of menopur before. My AMH is at 16.7 only down from .2 from before.

Any words of wisdom....could my eggs have been damaged by the drugs somehow?

Thanks!
xxA


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this   It must be a disappointment and confusion given your previous experience. I know nothing about the drugs or IVF, but I am on Gonal F at the moment (75 every other day) and was told that it can improve egg quality. Who knows!
I really hope you get some answers  
Txx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Alexine - I'm so, so sorry to hear that your cycle didn't go well. It must be such a disappointment, I do think the issue is most likely to be egg quality (having had 4 cycles of IVF with own eggs aged 39 and 40 where I got near 100% fertilisation and a very good number of eggs on 3 out of the 4 cycles, but none of them stuck). Your AMH will just give you an indication of how many eggs you're likely to get with the drug stimulation, not the egg quality. Once you get into your forties, very few of your eggs are chromosomally normal, even if they do fertilise and develop and look to be ok superficially - several of the other single ladies have had many good quality embies put back in their forties that looked great superficially, but it's only when they turned to donor eggs that it worked for them. 

If you're getting a good number of eggs per cycle of IVF, I'd recommend ICSI and CGH testing next time, so that they can identify which of the embryos are normal and only put those back. You're in with a higher chance of it working than many ladies in their forties who don't get a good response to the drugs, but the clinic is working blind unless they can see which of the embryos is normal. 

I think that you were exceptionally lucky to have your precious daughter, but for the vast majority of ladies in their forties they need to move to donor eggs to be in with a good chance of a positive outcome (younger donors are more likely to produce chromosomally normal eggs, and it's why someone in their early 30's who gets e.g. 5 embies from an IVF cycle is much more likely to get a positive result than someone in their forties who gets the same number of embies). Your high AMH means that you're more likely to get 1 or 2 normal embies from the 10 eggs you make, than someone else in their forties who may only produce 4 or 5 eggs per cycle. If I were in your position (I would have definitely done this when I started out on IVF aged 39 and was getting 10 embies per cycle had the technology been available in London, but by the time the technology became available it was too late for me) I'd do ICSI to maximise the fertilisation % and then CGH testing, as if you can identify a normal embryo to put back then the chances of it working are so much higher (obviously they wouldn't put an abnormal embie back - and likewise if all the embies turn out to be abnormal then you know that it's definitely an egg quality issue and you can then think through next steps).

Hope this helps,

Rose xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Rose and Tommi.  I guess I'm a bit miffed that they didn't do ICSI when it was the original plan. That way I would know if my embies were developing abnormally.... On the upside my clinic will have a new chromosomal abnormality screening test available in two months...think I will wait til then and go again. I do realise that I won the lottery when I got my BFP with my DD. I am very grateful.
xxA


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

Hi Alexine
So sorry hon that this happened to you.    
On my first IVF cycle I had 9 mature eggs and 0 fertilized. That feeling of not getting passed the first hurdle will always be with me - so loads of   to you.
My doctor couldn't explain what happened - he said that it could be my eggs or dh sperm. Or we could be in-combatable!? Could have told him that a long time ago!! (joke)
I have just had my first icis cycle and so far so good   12 mature eggs and 4 fertilized -- and a bfp.

Just wanted to let you know that it happened to me at 28, so not sure if age is def the issue. All my     flying to you right now.

Kayyxxxxxx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Kayy big congratulations on your BFP!   
Thanks for the message. The consultant was confused as to why it happened to me too but since I am 42 the zona around the egg was tougher....my tough old eggs seem to be the problem   However ICSI would have taken care of a least some of them....Hoping to go for another round with better luck next time! Fingers crossed!  

Take good care of you and your little one...good luck with your scan!  
xxA


----------

